

Coworking in 7 countries in Asia for less than $10k - fookyong
http://pitchpigeon.com/blog/a-startup-coworking-tour-of-asia.html?v=1

======
manglav
This is so great! I'm planning a world programming trip, and this is so
helpful for that. Do many people freelance on the go like this? Considering a
programmer could at least earn $30/hr, at 20hrs/wk thats $2400 / month.
Clearly enough to spend a month in each country, even with some fun.

~~~
fookyong
As an expat living in Asia, I have known people like this.

It's a good life :)

~~~
manglav
Do you know of any resources to start this? I am essentially going to do a
pilgrimage around the world, starting from SF. Going to Mexico, Panama, South
America, Africa, Europe, Asia, with a hop to Australia. It would be great to
talk to some people who manage something like this, and how they manage their
freelancing.

